# Hot Dog!!!



## Big Black Dog (Jul 2, 2011)

Well, the 4th is upon us.  What's says "Freedom" and "Liberty" and celebrates the 4th of July more than a Hot Dog?  So, with this in mind, what's the best way to cook your hot dog?  Take the poll.  I vote for grilled.


----------



## slackjawed (Jul 2, 2011)

I like mine boiled in beer and then grilled


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 2, 2011)

Boil 'em till they bark.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 2, 2011)

my fav is chicken lips and asshole filler brand dogz


----------



## uscitizen (Jul 2, 2011)

A hand laser set on 3 for 30 seconds.


----------



## Mr Natural (Jul 2, 2011)

Speaking of hot dogs, the Nathans Hot Dog eating contest at Coney Island is Monday, July 4th at noon.


----------



## Marie888 (Jul 2, 2011)

Grilled and little bit burnt/crispy, nom nom nom.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 2, 2011)

The thing about boiling- it removes a lot of the salt and fat.
Maybe I'll try a boil followed by a grill.


----------



## tonystewart1 (Jul 2, 2011)

Give me an open fire and a forked stick.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jul 2, 2011)

Mr. H. said:


> *The thing about boiling- it removes a lot of the salt and fat.*
> Maybe I'll try a boil followed by a grill.



Why would you want to do that?    


I like them cooked on a _charcoal _grill but cooked on an open fire is also mighty tasty.

The best way to enjoy them is to buy them on a bogo sale then have coupons for each pack so you get them ubbbber cheap!


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Jul 2, 2011)

You forgot my favorite choice, which is to nuke it in the microwave.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 2, 2011)

Never, ever, ever boil a hot dog.  Are you trying to ruin the damn thing??!!! 
If you're gonna cook them in a liquid, steep the dog in hot water (beer, etc) on medium low for at least an hour, two hours would be better.  And never, ever destroy the flavor with ketchup.
Bunch of uncultured barbarians!!


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 2, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> Never, ever, ever boil a hot dog.  Are you trying to ruin the damn thing??!!!
> If you're gonna cook them in a liquid, steep the dog in hot water (beer, etc) on medium low for at least an hour, two hours would be better.  And never, ever destroy the flavor with ketchup.
> Bunch of uncultured barbarians!!



That's MR uncultured barbarian to you, pal. 
But I like that steep theory. When you buy a dog from a cart vendor, there they are...
steeping...

Ketchup is good for a holiday dog, but when it comes to serious munching - definite no no. My fave is kraut and stone ground mustard.


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 2, 2011)

grilled, fried, steamed....with raw onion only


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Hot Dog!!!
*


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 2, 2011)

I prefer steamed.  And only Hebrew National, Kirkland Signature, Sabrett's, or Sinai Kosher.







Just don't buy these by mistake:


----------



## Sherry (Jul 3, 2011)

Baked in a crescent roll with cheese.


----------



## Trajan (Jul 3, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> I prefer steamed.  And only Hebrew National, Kirkland Signature, Sabrett's, or Sinai Kosher.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



my choice is not present.....

 pan or flat grill frying them is best. I eat Hebrew nationals, get pan,  lightly coat with oil spray medium heat, roll them back and forth, straight to bun, mustard only is no.1 no 2 mustard and sauerkraut.....crunchy flavorful........booyah!


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 3, 2011)

First and foremost - not to eat hot dogs at all.
Rather, eat sausages:
Italian 
Hot Italian 
Chorizio
Spiced lamb (gyro dogs)
etc. etc. etc.
All 50 times better than a crappy hot dog


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 3, 2011)

Cooked on a grill until it's burnt!  I'll take a couple with just mustard.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 3, 2011)

Mr Clean said:


> Speaking of hot dogs, the Nathans Hot Dog eating contest at Coney Island is Monday, July 4th at noon.



Oh man, I love watching those!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 3, 2011)

iamwhatiseem said:


> First and foremost - not to eat hot dogs at all.
> Rather, eat sausages:
> Italian
> Hot Italian
> ...



Now you're talkin'!!
Especially grilled though I do prefer my Kielbasa and smoked sausage steeped. 
Chorizo with scrambled eggs, onions and cheese!!!!


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 3, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > First and foremost - not to eat hot dogs at all.
> ...



Chorizio in a tomato/cream sauce and penne pasta!!...I perfected this one.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 3, 2011)

iamwhatiseem said:


> First and foremost - not to eat hot dogs at all.
> Rather, eat sausages:
> Italian
> Hot Italian
> ...



I hate that kind of pungent, spicy stuff.  Blech..


----------



## Sherry (Jul 3, 2011)




----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 3, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > First and foremost - not to eat hot dogs at all.
> ...



But you like tasteless, salt-laden half-meat half cereal-filler paste like substance that is then dyed to hide the fact that it is gray, and then pumped with either oatmeal or corn meal to make it have the consistency of meat??

 Hmm....


----------



## zzzz (Jul 3, 2011)

Best: cooked over an open wood fire.
Fastest: nuke it in the microwave
 and smother it with mustard, onions and sweet pickle relish.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 3, 2011)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



No, I like hot dogs..  I hate garlic, onions, most Italian foods and the stuff you listed.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 3, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



But that IS what a hot dog is 
The #1 "spices" in a hot dog? 
Garlic powder
Onion powder.
Look it up.
Just sayin.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 3, 2011)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



No.  

INGREDIENTS:
Beef and pork, mechanically separated turkey, water, corn syrup, contains less than two percent: salt, potassium lactate, partially hydrolyzed beef stock, sodium phosphates, flavorings, sodium diacetate, ascorbic acid (vitamin C), sodium nitrite, extractives of paprika.  

http://www.dietfacts.com/html/nutri...anks-made-with-beef-pork-and-turkey-22674.htm 

I just can't eat that really garlicy food such as you are describing.  Your sausages have fillers as well.  I just can't take it..  Sorry, we're all different.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 3, 2011)

You still owe me an apology for saying I was wrong..


----------



## Missourian (Jul 3, 2011)

Definitely charcoal grilled,  on a steamed bun,  will Gulden's mustard, onion and cole slaw on top.  Mmm....


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 3, 2011)

I like to boil mine in water for a couple of minutes, then slit them down the middle with a knife, then put them on the grill. Wowsers!!!! Mustard and onions and a hot dog bun and we are in serious business.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 3, 2011)

Think about it. A hot dog is just a big fat conical slag of balogna. 
Balogna. Big and fat and round and tubular. 
Tube slag boogie.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 3, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...




I only buy meat from the butcher...no fillers there.
BTW - I'm just given you a hard time in jest.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 3, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


Hebrew National:  Beef, Water.  Contains 2% or less of: salt, sodium lactate, spice, hydrolyzed soy protein, paprika, sodium diacetate, garlic powder, sodium erythorbate, sodium nitrate, flavorings.


----------



## hjmick (Jul 4, 2011)

Depends on the dog. A natural casing, Sabretts or Nathan's for example, are best when cooked on a flattop or steamed. Those without a natural casing are best when grilled.


----------



## LumpyPostage (Jul 6, 2011)

Where is the chopped up and cooked with macaroni and cheese option?


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 6, 2011)

LumpyPostage said:


> Where is the chopped up and cooked with macaroni and cheese option?



We used to get them cooked with chopped up potatoes and cheese at a place I worked in my younger days.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 6, 2011)

AquaAthena said:


> I like to boil mine in water for a couple of minutes, then slit them down the middle with a knife, then put them on the grill. Wowsers!!!! Mustard and onions and a hot dog bun and we are in serious business.



I used to steep them, cut a lengthwise "pocket", stuff it with cheese and stick it under the broiler till the cheese was melted.


----------



## jillian (Jul 6, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> Never, ever, ever boil a hot dog.  Are you trying to ruin the damn thing??!!!
> If you're gonna cook them in a liquid, steep the dog in hot water (beer, etc) on medium low for at least an hour, two hours would be better.  And never, ever destroy the flavor with ketchup.
> Bunch of uncultured barbarians!!



well... while i think they should generally be grilled, there's something to be said for a NYC dirty water dog.


----------



## Samson (Jul 6, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



Sodium Nitrate is why Americans are living longer today.


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 7, 2011)

on a grill, with mustard and cheese or mustard and chilli sauce


----------

